# Hockey Legs



## BcHawk_99 (Feb 1, 2004)

i am a real active person.i play hockey about 6 times a week and workout about 5 times a week.the question i have is whenever i play hockey,i can only get to a certain pace and then my legs start feeling like rubber,like there is no power in my legs.is there any exercise to help me get my legs strong.IE treadmill (running),
Bicycle.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

squats ,,plyometrics,,


----------



## BcHawk_99 (Feb 1, 2004)

whats plyometrics


----------



## LAM (Feb 3, 2004)

you need to train for muscular endurance as well as strength.  I would alternate training sessions of moderate reps 6-10 for strength and high reps 20-75 for endurance.


----------



## squanto (Feb 3, 2004)

maybe you are doing too much exercise on your legs, so they have no chance to heal? i dont know how many times ur training your legs per week, but hockey 6 days a week seems like it would put quite a strain on your legs... im not expert tho, dont listen to me.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by squanto *_
> maybe you are doing too much exercise on your legs, so they have no chance to heal? i dont know how many times ur training your legs per week, but hockey 6 days a week seems like it would put quite a strain on your legs... im not expert tho, dont listen to me.



I definitely agree with that.  If you are playing hockey 6 days a week and lifting, then you are putting a serious strain on your legs and central nervous system.  I would do only very moderate exercising of your legs while hockey season is in session.


----------



## BcHawk_99 (Feb 3, 2004)

i agree with you guys.everyone has been telling me i play way too much hockey and too much lifting.so im going to set a schedule on what days to play hockey and what days to lift


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

hockey is a TON of outer and inner thighs. 

my buddies who all played had huge legs, and to get them strong they did those "girlie" machines. the ones where the pad is either on the inside, and you squeeze your legs together, or the pad is on the outside, and you open your legs.

plus i remember one of my buddies had this like "slide" thing. it was probably about 5ft long, real slipperly, and had almost like "stopper" things on each end. what you do is where socks, and go back and forth, which mimicks skating.

Plus, you are prob. not getting enough rest. 
But shit bro, you're prob. in High school right?
i used to go to school, lift after school, THEN go to the toughest basketball practices in the world (literally) for 2.5hrs. 
Granted, i'd be so beat i couldnt even stand up after i showered/ate at night after practice, but you're young bro, and full of test.......


----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 4, 2004)

When I played ice hockey when I lived in New Hampshire I used to supplement with biking and cross country skiiing for my legs..  But everyone else here is right, it sounds like you aren't giving yourself any time to recover and heal.   Good luck.


----------

